# Koi im am 30. November umgesiedelt!!!



## koimen (1. Dez. 2008)

Hallo Mitglieder

Will Euch mein tolles Erlebnis nicht vorenthalten......ist sicher nicht so wie es immer nach einschlägigen Fachbüchern sein sollte......ist aber nicht anders terminlich lösbar gewesen.

Gestern ist ein Koifreund von mir in sein neues Heim umgezogen natürlich mit samt den 15 Koi.
Die Abklärungen wegen WT etc. wurde mit Fachleuten abgesprochen.
Die Wassertemp. war im alten Teich genau gleich wie im neuen 6.5°.

Fahrzeug und Boxen mit doppeltem Plastiksack und 4fach Gummi bereitgestellt. Wie auch DN1.00m' Kescher und Umsetzschlauch.
Die ganze Arbeit wurde ruhig aber zügig durchgeführt. Die Fische waren sehr einfach zu fangen. 

Hier die Fotos:

Der alte Teich im ersten Unterwasserfoto ersichtlich. Hier sieht man neben den Koi wo umgesiedelt werden auch noch die Goldfische. Diese verbleiben beim neuen Besitzer. Das einfangen und einpacken wird auf einem dicken altem Teppich durchgeführt.
   
"Brownie" der grosse Chagoi nimmt es sehr gelassen das ganze Prozedere....hätte Ihn auch in meinen Teich mitgenommen
  

Der neu Teich!!!60m3 Inhalt ohne Filteranlage gerechnet.
 
Hier wird ein eingesetzt.......
  

Die ersten Minuten......hatten extra nochmals unserem Spezialisten angerufen.....wir sollen nun einfach keine "Paranoia" bekommen wird sicher klappen!!!
 

Etwas später unten im Spezialzimmer (Scheibe 9cm'stark 1,5x1.5m' Statisch berechnet und absolutes "geilen" Blick auf die Koi!!!) Sie Schwimmen Parade am Fenster vorbei.......bin fast neidisch

  


Die Filteranlage ist Profimässig.......

  
 

Hier ist ein Koi der ist nun unter ständiger Beobachtung steht......hatten dies entdeckt beim einfangen
  der Spezialist sagte wenn er sich normal verhaltet, sein lassen und weiter beobachten......kann auch mal vorher irgendwann mal angestossen sein im alten Teich. 
Habe heute meinem Koifreund angerufen.......jetzt nach 30Stunden schwimmen alle inkl. Glotzauge langsam aber interessiert zum Fenster bzw. in der Gruppe umher........Super.

Wünsche Ihm nun einen "ruhigen" Winter mit seiner Traumanlage.

PS, Ich werde später weiter Berichten wie es weiter gelaufen ist.......


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Koi im am 30. November umgesiedelt!!!*

Mutig würde ich sagen. Aber Toi Toi Toi  das alles weiter so Rund läuft.


----------



## koimen (2. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Koi im am 30. November umgesiedelt!!!*

Bemerkung; Es wurde seit 2Jahren kein Koi mehr nachgekauft; d.h. alle Koi kennen den Winter bereits........ist trotzdem "Mutig". Wüsste selber auch nicht ob ich es so gemacht hätte in gleicher Situation.......werde aber dranbleiben und weiter informieren wie es verlaufen ist. Tiefe des neuen Teiches 2.70m' mit 2 Auflagern in den Ecken für spätere Bepflanzung o.ä. Die auskragenden Tritte finde ich cool, man(n) darf einfach nie ein Bier zu......hehehehe Der Abschluss (Rand) wird noch gestaltet mit den Umgebungsarbeiten.


----------



## hansemann (2. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Koi im am 30. November umgesiedelt!!!*

Hallo Kari,

sehr schöne Bilder, sehr schönes Wasser, sehr schöner Filter.
Wird Ozon verwendet und ist der Ultrabead der alleinige Filter?
Vorfilter Ultrasieve?

Vielen Dank, und bleib bitte unbedingt mit Infos über dieses tolle Teichanlage dran, ist ja irre!!!!

Viele Grüsse
Hans

P.s. Vielleicht kann sich dein Bekannter ja selbst hier anmelden???


----------



## Baumeister (6. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Koi im am 30. November umgesiedelt!!!*

Ja ihr Lieben

Endlich hat sich jetzt auch der Besitzer angemeldet und begrüsse alle 
Koi-Liebhaber im Forum 

Ich bedanke mich nochmals beim "Kari" für die kompetente Mithilfe beim umsiedeln und den tollen 1. Beitrag im Forum!

Auf jedenfall werde ich weiter über das arme Kind betreffend Auge berichten 
und bei ensprechendem Wetter neue Bilder raufladen.

Ich wünsche Euch allen eine schöne Winterzeit

Gruss Baumeister


----------



## Dodi (7. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Koi im am 30. November umgesiedelt!!!*

Hallo und

:willkommen hier im Forum!

Hättest Du evtl. noch einen Vornamen für uns? 

Viel Spaß mit den Koi und hier bei und mit uns! 

Wir freuen uns auf weitere Bilder!


----------



## rainthanner (7. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Koi im am 30. November umgesiedelt!!!*

Hallo Baumeister, 



soweit man auf den ersten Bildern sieht, ist das ein schöner Teich geworden. 
Sicher habt ihr auch Bilder vom Teichbau gemacht. Vielleicht stellst du den Teichbau auch mal hier ein. 
Ich drück die Daumen, dass das mit dem Auge des Fischleins gut ausgeht. 



Gruß Rainer


----------



## stu_fishing (8. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Koi im am 30. November umgesiedelt!!!*

Hallo!

Also Sichtscheiben sind ja immer eine geniale Sache..hab gerade einem Bekannten geholfen sowas einzubauen.

Aber mir fehlt auf den Fotos irgendwie der Teich...ich sehe nur einen Pool mit Fischen 

lg Thomas


----------

